# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам фото голову Manfrotto 496RC2

## Grizzly1980

Совершенно новая! Максимальная нагрузка - 6 кг. 

Цена - 1250 грн (в магазинах около 1900 грн такая). 

Тел для связи - 0675018498.

----------

